# Devils Lake Ice Fishing 2/24



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

ishing this past week was pretty good. Walleye fisherman have been reporting 
some good success in the Cactus/Ft. Totten Point area, Doc Hagens, the 57 
bridge, and old railroad bed in Mission Bay. Also, the points and trees in the 
Flats have been producing some nice fish as well. Raps, buckshots, nils, and 
kastmasters with a minnow head or whole minnow; or chubby darters and sonars 
have all been working. Perch fishing overall remains slow as their number are 
way down, but anglers are reporting some fish and the fish being caught are 
nice in size. The better areas have been Swanson?s Point, the Camp Grafton 
shoreline, the mouth of Creel Bay, the Dome house area, and the north end of 
Six Mile Bay. Hali's, jigging raps, kastmasters, and forage minnows tipped 
with wax worms, spikes, or minnows are all working at times. Also, a plain 
gold hook with a minnow on a slip bobber has been working well for more 
finnicky fish. Pike fishing remains excellent with fish being caught at Lake 
Irvine and the north end of Six Mile Bay. Herring or smelt on tip-ups has been 
the most productive. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

